# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle V6.5 Xiaomi Offline Sideload Mode Features Update Realese Dec 26/22

## mohamed73

*We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition Unlimited OFFline Features*  *Added* All in one Offline Features without Yearly Activation or Packs    *AQUA Dongle A.I.O Module V6.5* *Xiaomi Full Offline Sideload Mode Features Update Realese 26-Dec-2022* * We are Glad To Announce Another Update For Our Valuable Users***  *Xiaomi Offline Mi Assistant* *(Sideload)* *Mode Operations for Most Qualcomm Devices* *  This Is Offline Update With Fully Working on Xiaomi Models With Bellow Features Mention*  *No Need Auth* *No Need Credit* *No Need Pack* *No Need Internet* *No Need Activation* *All Features Work Standalone Perfect*  *[*] One Click Reset All (Frp/Mi Account/Factory Reset)* *[*] Reset Frp (Auto / Manual) Methods* *[*] Reset Mi Account / Auto Apply Anti Relock Patch* *[*] Bootloader Unlock (Supported Models only)*** *[*] Partition Manager Tool **** * - List full Device Partitions
    - Read/Write/Erase Any Single Partition*  *[*] Read/Write/Reset Device Security* *[*] Factory Reset[*] Read full Device Info* *[*] Check Fmi Status Using Imei* *[*] Enable Mtp* *[*] Restore Mi Account Backup* *[*] Firmware Flashing*  *Pocophone Poco F2 Pro [lmi]**Pocophone Poco F3 [Alioth]**Pocophone Poco X3 [surya]**Pocophone Poco X3 pro [Vayu]**Pocophone Poco X4 Pro 5G [Veux]**Pocophone Poco M5S [rosemary]**Pocophone Poco M2 Pro [gram]**Pocophone Poco X2 [phoenixin]**Redmi Note 9 Pro [joyeuse]**Redmi Note 9 Pro 5G [gauguin pro]**Redmi Note 9 Pro 5G [gauguin]**Xiaomi 11 Lite 5G NE [lisa]**Xiaomi 11T Pro [Vili]**Xiaomi 12 Lite [taoyao]**Xiaomi 12 Pro [zeus]**Xiaomi Mi 10 5G [UMI]**Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro [cmi]**Xiaomi Mi 10 Lite [monet]**Xiaomi Mi 10i [gauguin]**Xiaomi Mi 10T 5G [Apollo]**Xiaomi Mi 10T Lite [gauguin]**Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro 5G [Apollo]**Xiaomi Mi 11 Lite [Courbet]**Xiaomi Mi 11 Lite 5G [renoir]**Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Lite [toco]**Xiaomi 11T [agate]**Xiaomi Mi 11X [Alioth]**Xiaomi Mi 9T [davinci]**Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro [Raphael]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 [mojito]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 [sunny]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 SE [rosemary]**Xiaomi Redmi K20 [davinci]**Xiaomi Redmi 10 power [Fog]**Xiaomi Redmi 10C [Fog]**Xiaomi Redmi 10C [Wind]**Xiaomi Redmi 10i [Fog]**Xiaomi Redmi 9 Power [lime]**Xiaomi Redmi 9T [lime]**Xiaomi Redmi K20 Pro [Raphael]**Xiaomi Redmi K30 Pro [lmi]**Xiaomi Redmi K30S [Apollo]**Xiaomi Redmi K40 [Alioth]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 / 8T [ginkgo]* *Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro [Sweet]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 10S [rosemary]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 [Spes]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 NFC [Spesn]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 Pro 5G [Veux]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro / Pro Max [sweetin]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11E Pro [Veux]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 Pro [Star]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 4G [lime]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 pro [Curtana]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9S [Curtana]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro Max [excalibur]* *** Suppored Models for BL Unlock ***  *Mi 10 [UMI]**Mi 11 Lite [Courbet]**pocophone Poco X3 [surya]**pocophone poco X3 pro [Vayu]**Redmi 10C [FOG]**Redmi Note 11s [Spes]**Xiaomi 12 Lite [taoyao]**Xiaomi Mi 10T 5G [Apollo]**Xiaomi Mi 11 lite 5G NE [Lisa]**Xiaomi Mi 9T pro [Raphael]**Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Lite [Toco]**Xiaomi Redmi K40 [Alioth]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro [Sweet]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 11E Pro [Veux]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro [joyeuse]**Xiaomi Redmi Note 9S [Curtana]* *NOTE!* May Some Features Will not Work in Some Model's Because of Security Change After Update 
So Try Other Method and Report Us With Complete Detail Like ScreenShot & Log & Device Status    More on The Way ..... Regards AQUA Dongle Team  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Xiaomi Mi 9T FRP Sideload Mode*    *Xiaomi Mi 9T List Partition Sideload Mode*

----------


## mohamed73

*Xiaomi Mi 9T Read Fw From List Partition Sideload Mode*   *Xiaomi Mi 9T Security Backup Sideload Mode*

----------

